# Undervolting Acer Predator Helios 300 PH315-53 (2020) using ThrottleStop



## NightcedarGarden (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello everyone, I do hope everyone's family and loved ones are doing fine during this hard times of pandemic. I been stuck at home so I figured I would go back to playing some games and I recently bought
*Acer Predator Helios 300 PH315-53*
It has i7-10750H Gen CPU
16GB Ram
512gb ssd
Geforce RTC 2070 Max Q
and Bios is thankfully still a 1.01 version so it can be undervolted.
But i am a complete noob and a bat that is trying to fly under the Florida sunlight when it comes to undervolting. I am wondering if anyone can give me some insight and help on what should my settings be when I am undervolting my laptop. 
I humbly ask help, once again I hope everyone and their family/loved ones are doing fine during these hard times. Have a great day!


----------



## An__n (Apr 10, 2021)

Disclaimer: This is just an attempt at an intro to undervolting from me. I learned most of this just from a LOT of googling and even then it's gonna differ depending on how exactly you use your system whether mostly gaming or gaming/school like I'm doing. If you're looking for more I'd suggest looking at  the reddit threads as a good starter. Ex: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLaptops/comments/jzzhme

Assuming you're still at a bios 1.06 or under:
1. download throttlestop: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/
2. after installing, click the 'fivr' button
3. in the middle you're gonna see "cpu core voltage". Specifically look at the offset voltage. I set mine to -100mv but you can tweak it depending on your setup
4. hit apply at the bottom right

*If you updated you're bios past 1.06, do this first*: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/acer_predator/comments/l6dg0v

Yup, there is now a workaround so that you can undervolt even if you update the bios. Just found this out recently and it does in fact work.


This is just a very basic starter to 'get your feet wet'; there's a ton of other stuff you can do but if you had no idea what throttlestop was before reading this thread just be careful.
Here's a better guide/advance tutorial on it: https://www.ultrabookreview.com/31385-the-throttlestop-guide/


----------

